# 60D Viewfinder footage looks great, looks bad on direct connection to TV



## JosefSawyer (Aug 13, 2012)

I shot Raw 24p on a cannon 60D, and I did all my settings properly.

Footage looks awesome on the Canon viewfinder, but then when I preview it on a newer TV, that's 26 inches, it looks like crappy old VCR footage...

Help!!!!!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 13, 2012)

Raw 24p? With a 60D?
You've got the first bit wrong, so then have to ask about these proper settings you used..

What were they?

How are you connecting your camera to the TV? Is it through HDMI (It should be for component digital HD) or via the phono-minijack cable that came in the box? (composite standard definition, which is probably also in the wrong aspect, that is 4:3 rather than 16:9)

Finally, is your TV 1080p or 720p? If it's 720p there will be some rescaling and you are at the mercy of the quality of the TV's image processor. Smaller sets like 26" do tend to be 720p, as there is no real benefit to full 1080p at this kind of screen size.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 13, 2012)

Does your tv support 24p mode? If not then, except what's written by Paul, there is also frames timing interpolation which will not look good as well.


----------



## risc32 (Aug 13, 2012)

what paul said. they should give us an hdmi cable for hooking the camera up to a tv directly as the composite jack looks like crap. anyway, have no fear, your video probably looks just fine, you just need to either view the files directly on a computer, get an hdmi cable, or burn the files to a disc to view them on your tv. assuming your tv is capable of HD, and nearly everything is now. again like paul said, unless you shoot video in you tv's actual resolution your monitor will convert it to what i can display, and that reduces quality. sometimes a little, sometimes a lot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2012)

JosefSawyer said:


> Footage looks awesome on the Canon viewfinder



Personally, I find it difficult to view footage on the viewfinder. Might have something to do with the mirror being flipped up during video shooting, which blacks out the VF.

I think you mean the on-camera LCD.

Oh, and the 60D doesn't shoot RAW video, either.


----------

